# Service? Really?



## stoop (Mar 18, 2012)

I know I'm just a small bird on the wires but in this era of poor customer service and high dollar prices, I found a new one that gets my goat. RV City, Huachuca City, AZ is the last place anyone should spend their money expecting to receive in return service on their RV. They have amateurs and like to joke about it. Their service manager (David) is no better. Gene is retired now. Look elsewhere if you have a choice in it. What a painful experience dealing with shop work. I hope they had a good laugh.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 18, 2012)

welcome to the forum stoop.  Give some details on poor service and don/t be a one time poster.


----------



## stoop (Mar 19, 2012)

I just had to vent a little. You all know the customer service roundy-round routine already. When they act unconcerned, it takes it to a new level. I won't go back there though.

I've been a lurker on this site for a while. Used to read every post on multiple catagories when I was bored in Iraq. Now, me and my travel-trailer have been living together for about 2 years. Hoping to retire soon. Ya'll keep the good info coming. Thanks


----------



## C Nash (Mar 19, 2012)

Well thats what the forum is for stoop.  A good place to vent and pass along bad service.  If you find a good one be sure and tell us.  You may have to go to GTS to find that.  By the way   THANK YOU FOR YOUR SERVICE IN IRAQ. Hope we helped some in your tour over there.  keep us informed


----------



## stoop (Mar 24, 2012)

Thank you Ma'am. You have no idea how much I enjoyed this site and gleaned lots of info that has helped with problems. My daughter has now bought a TT too. God bless you all and thanks for everything and good luck to you all.


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey Stoop, that is MR. Chelse Nash, AND NO HE WANT BE MAD BEING CALL Ma'am, he been called worst. As nash said ,, from a veteran to a veteran thanks for your service.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 25, 2012)

No A on the end of Chelse Stoop.  Old family name and it was around a long time before Chelsea has been here.  No problem  Most just call me Nash LOL


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 25, 2012)

stoop see he a good man with a great atitude. He a full timer from the great state of Al. and he has enough kids , grand kids and great great grand kids to start his on football team. A man of wisdom, interlect, and just enough common sense to be dangerous.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 26, 2012)

Dang Hollis now I will have to buy new caps!!!  The ones I have are now to little LOL  Thanks


----------



## ejdixon (Mar 27, 2012)

Pretty curious to find more about the details to make sure that I get to warn my other friends about it too.


----------



## stoop (Apr 8, 2012)

My apologies MR. Nash. I don't know my left hand from my right most times. Thanks for your understanding and for being a vet. We need more like you. Happy RV'ing to all.


----------



## C Nash (Apr 8, 2012)

No apology necessary Stoop.  Wish madam was all I had ever been called.  We are grounded for 2 months for a grandson wedding and then a Nash reunion. Watch the road may be me you are meeting.  Wife says I go the way I look and I am bad to look around. LOL   Don't want to miss anything.  Drive slow and see the sights.  Got no where to be and no certain time to be there.


----------



## brodavid (Apr 12, 2012)

Nash, do not worry, caps have expandable straps


----------



## SydnyG (Apr 25, 2012)

From Another Veteran........wanted to tell you all about the most fabulous RV mechanics EVER!!!!  Yup, I have an RV known for over-the-top expensive fix-its......but whether it is a missing bolt, or a blown engine, these guys are worth their weight in gold.  No matter if you have an electrical problem, a roof that needs replaced, a whole interior decorating job......NO MATTER.  Don't mess around with the RV Manufacturer, the Dealer, or the Voodoo Service Department.  I've been to all the places, and spent thousands of dollars on phoney fix-its, and finally found what RVer's deserve in the way of personalized service, individual attention, and warranteed workmanship:
TRADEWINDS COACH & MARINE, 1995 Eidson Road; DeLand, Florida.  
There is not enough I can say about the owners, Scott and Brian, who go out of their way to do a good job.  Their experience in Service and personal care are outstanding, and I have never heard a negative word about TRADEWINDS from anybody.  So, my message to you is if you are having issues with getting whatever needs to get done RIGHT, then it is worth your time to go to DeLand, Florida, and know there is an honest company who will make it right.  No, they don't advertise.......they don't have to!


----------



## debrey (Apr 25, 2012)

it's good to find a thread about service.
Ant idea what I should expect to pay for a front end allignment on a class c with an E450 chasis and a recommended service centers in Orange county Ca?


----------



## SydnyG (Apr 26, 2012)

Well debrey, it looks like you are further away fron DeLand, Florida than your motorhome would like, but there should be something in Orange Co. that someone could recommend.  Make sure the recommendation doesn't come from loud, big advertisements........you know you are in trouble if you decide the ads sound positive..........unfortunately, these folks don't have enough business that they must use outlandish scenarios to lure the customers to their shop.  Just watch it, and don't be fooled. Get good recommendations before you spend one dime!  Good luck!


----------



## debrey (Apr 26, 2012)

You're right I am too far away. If I were there I'd be a sight closer to Alabama.
I'm gonna a check out a place where I see rv's sometimes. They've got a sign and an add online butit's all low key and something different is parked there most days.


----------



## akjimny (Apr 27, 2012)

Debrey - If there are any RV parks in your neighborhood you might try asking some of the residents or the park manager who they would recommend for repairs.  We RVer's are a pretty friendly and helpful bunch and someone might be able to steer you to a good repairman.  Good luck and post back to let us know how things work out.


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 27, 2012)

I would think any Ford dealer should be able to handle it in there shop. Just call and ask if they can and how much. I think this will give you an idea on what to expect the cost to be.


----------



## debrey (Apr 27, 2012)

I think I'll give that a shot.
We're going down to Pechanga in inland San Diego county in a couple of weeks.


----------



## bandalop (Apr 29, 2012)

From yet another veteran: In June 2011 I received very poor service, or should I say no service, from Camping World in El Paso, TX.  I was having refrigerator problems and showed up at their door as they opened.  I explained my problem and was told, "we can get it checked out in an hour or two as we have appointments to take care of."  I checked back with them off and on till afternoon.  At 2Pm, I left and found help up the road a short distance, on the other side of the highway.  I wasted an entire day at Camping World -- no help at all for the traveler.


----------



## midone (Apr 30, 2012)

There really are things that just frustrate some people and we all had out fair share of things like that, right? And though we might think that what we have done should get us ahead others and actually think of how things should be working more in our favor, that is simply not the case with how they really roll.  

Again welcome to the forum and it would have actually been better if your first post was something that would be of a lighter heart.


----------



## bandalop (Apr 30, 2012)

Sorry to disappoint you but this wasn't my first post.  Been here while, just don't get on line very often.  When I get good service I let people know qnd when I get bad service I will do the same.  I have worked in quality all my working years, since discharge from the USN.  Quality in service and product is what it is going to take for this country to get back the jobs lost.  
I will brag on good RV service in the North East Texas area.  If you are in the Longview, TX, and need service, try Shields High Performance shop located on the north end of the loop near interstate 20.  Fair and honest, they are some of the "good guys."


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 30, 2012)

Well Bandalop I agree with you, bad sevice should be shared with other as well as the good ones. I would hate to have to pull in a shop that had a bad rap and no one told me about them. Now, as for as CW goes, well all I can say about them is STAY AWAY.they are more hype than real service, and why people still trade with them is beyound me. I say tell all and say it loud and clear so everyone can hear.


----------



## C Nash (Apr 30, 2012)

Well it took me 3 trips of misery to CW to learn a lesson.  Stay away!!!  Guess I'm just a slow learner. I agree if you have bad experience post it but post the good also.


----------



## bandalop (Apr 30, 2012)

Hollis,
How do you like your Southwind? 
I have a 2004 33' work horse and love it.  We get out in it for at least two long trips each year plus several shorter ones.  Got plans to go to Colorado in about two weeks.  I switched out my sofa and put in a sofa recliner unit.  There's just two of us so might as well fix it up for our comfort.  I lost my navigator tho when I did that!  My wife will ride in the recliner more than up front.  She says it is more comfortable.  The sofa recliner unit is very nice and if you don't need the extra bed. I recommend it.
That's another company I could "rag" on but they finally did come thru with a replacement section when I first received the unit and found a defect.  So I would say they are OK  I bought the unit from a company in California and am pleased.


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 30, 2012)

I/we love our Southwind, we try to take at least one long trip a year, so this year it is Utah. I can't get rid of the sleepsofa, heck that where I sleep. I get up early mke coffee and set out side and let my lady sleep as long as she likes. it does keep piece


----------



## C Nash (May 1, 2012)

We did the same thing Bandlop.  Removed the sleeper sofa and installed a love seat recliner. We spend a lot of time in the MH and it's a lot more confortable.


----------



## RVBob7645 (May 17, 2012)

C Nash;76822 said:
			
		

> Well thats what the forum is for stoop.  A good place to vent and pass along bad service.  If you find a good one be sure and tell us.  You may have to go to GTS to find that.  By the way   THANK YOU FOR YOUR SERVICE IN IRAQ. Hope we helped some in your tour over there.  keep us informed



Indeed thank you again for your service... The country needs more like you!


----------



## Holmes (May 25, 2012)

H2H1;76893 said:
			
		

> Hey Stoop, that is MR. Chelse Nash, AND NO HE WANT BE MAD BEING CALL Ma'am, he been called worst. As nash said ,, from a veteran to a veteran thanks for your service.



Thanks for this great information.. I'm new here and might do the same thing..LOL


----------

